# Have an 18hp gt love it



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I sorta inherited a 18hp GT and I love the old thing, has 44" deck on it and is more than sufficient to handle my 2 acres of old alfalfa field. Have a 8hp tiller to go with it and does great for my 1/4 acre garden I plant every year. Sorry, just had to sing its praises.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thats great to hear that the older Craftsmans are still earning their keep. I'm not sure when they changed over from making tough reliable tractors to the current cheaper made ones. Not that the new ones are guarenteed to die but they seem to have alot of people around here not happy with them. The new ones seem like they are just offering the lowest price no matter how the product holds up. I remember when I was a kid that the Sears tractors of the 60's and 70's being as good as most any others available at the time. 

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I firmly beleive that:

If you bought your tractor from the same place you bought your toothpaste, expect it to last about as long as the tube.

Them new CRAPsmans are about as big a peice of [email protected]#$%^&*( I have ever seen with a mower deck and four tires.

Sorry if I offended you.

OH, by the way, what kind of maintenance and warranty work does Home Depot do????????????????????????????


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*craftsman*

Not at all, This is an 80's model. Maybe I just got the best of the bunch, but this thing won't quit. Glad to know the new ones are regarded as crap though, keep me from buying one. Believe me, No offense what so ever. Only thing I take offense to is this site has a stihl page yet no Husquavarna page. In my opinion Husky way out does stihl for less money.


----------

